# News: Details on R4 DS loader 1.08 Final



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

*News: Details on R4 DS loader 1.08 Final*

GBAtemp News Exclusive














For all you R4 DS owners out there, we've received an exciting piece of news about the upcoming R4 DS loader 1.08 final. The new kernel will have built in *Action Replay* cheat support for hundreds of games. No PC software will be required to apply cheats, all will be done internally through a new menu in the R4 DS loader. We will have more details to share with you come tomorrow.

Keep an eye on GBAtemp for the release of R4 DS loader 1.08 later this week. Watch this space!


----------



## H8TR (Apr 10, 2007)

Holy Shit!... R4 have done it again!


----------



## poloman (Apr 10, 2007)

sounds very good - just in time too as my m3's spring has gone so may as well order an r4 as a replacement.

be interesting to see how the cheat system works


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 10, 2007)

Well that's cool... I guess


----------



## Jax (Apr 10, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Apr 10, 2007)

First Super Paper Mario + Working on PAL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now an update for the best DS flash cart solution available at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: It isn't released yet.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't care and already be happy for this week


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 10, 2007)

wow, the R4 guys really go all out, money damn well spent


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 10, 2007)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, that actually sounds pretty nice, not only because I didn't buy an Action Replay DS yet.


----------



## 4saken (Apr 10, 2007)

Holy shit. may have to buy an R4, again!


----------



## Mars (Apr 10, 2007)

I love the R4 team!


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 10, 2007)

this probably means I'll need to update my skin again


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 10, 2007)

ALL HAIL R4

- Sam


----------



## mflo (Apr 10, 2007)

YESH! Now I can edit my animal crossing map!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: aww...Damn... I wish there was a new map editor that only needed my .sav


----------



## Little (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> YESH! Now I can edit my animal crossing map! biggrin.gif
> Edit: aww...Damn... I wish there was a new map editor that only needed my .sav



Maybe I'm missing something but isn't there already a map editor for animal crossing from .sav files? =/


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 10, 2007)

yeh there is, animal map


----------



## adgloride (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm so glad I came away from the supercard.  The supercard was the cheapest and best slot 2 solution for the price.  I decided to go with the R4 after the disappointing supercard slot 1 reviews.  I still don't regret getting an R4.


----------



## Barra (Apr 10, 2007)

Will the same be happening for the M3 Simply?


----------



## poloman (Apr 10, 2007)

going from past updates, i'd say its very likely - may take a few extra days, but im sure it'll come out soon enough


----------



## paolo90 (Apr 10, 2007)

My guess is that it's coming out April 12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A month after the 1.07 release


----------



## kudaku (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Awesome!



thank you for taking your time to contribute to the site with your very insightful message.


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Well that's cool... I guess



No guessing about it, it's as cool as fish.


----------



## halljames (Apr 10, 2007)

Dont know if I can wait till its released.


----------



## laurenz (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm still not sure what it does.
Do the cheats only work on original games like the real Action Replay, or will the codes also work on the roms?


----------



## halljames (Apr 10, 2007)

I would like to think that it works on the roms as most people who are using a R4 probably dont even own a real game, I know I dont


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 10, 2007)

Whoop that's awesome =]


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 10, 2007)

yesssssssssss !


----------



## squall3031 (Apr 10, 2007)

I love to cheat!! this is going to help me finishing some games


----------



## Louse76 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(halljames @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I would like to think that it works on the roms as most people who are using a R4 probably dont even own a real game, I know I dont



You must play a lot of homebrew... kinda like me!


----------



## ryohki (Apr 10, 2007)

damn... that's done it. I have to buy an R4


----------



## Barra (Apr 10, 2007)

This may put cracker out of business


----------



## kinya (Apr 10, 2007)

Completing pokedex without trading, anyone?


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ryohki @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> damn... that's done it. I have to buy an R4



That right there is why it's good for a company to keep developing their products.  I'm sure that ryohki isn't alone, and that all of these updates are giving lots of people the reason/confidence to buy.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 10, 2007)

I hope they won't be releasing this firmware to M3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




R4-fanboy yup yup


----------



## H8TR (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Barra @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> This may put cracker out of business


Same thing I was thinking.


----------



## dice (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Well that's cool... I guess


don't pretend you're not going to use it


----------



## Shinji (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Barra @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This may put cracker out of business
> ...


But cracker is so freakin nice.   :'( Thats how cut-throat this business and the life of pirates are.  ARRRRRR!!!!

I almost wish they would NOT have announced this and just released it when they will so that way it would make a lot of people extremely happy without warning =)


----------



## Rayder (Apr 10, 2007)

Hope it doesn't goof up current skins......

While I actually own an ARDS already, I never actually used it to cheat in a game.  I just used it as a passkey before I got the R4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It will be interesting to see how the AR feature will be implemented.

Rock on with your bad self R4 team!


----------



## Smiths (Apr 10, 2007)

so M3 Simply 1.05 will follow a week later.

I still wonder why the delay, but it's OEM vs. "branded" basically.

Both are worthwhile cards, technically the best available for the DS.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(kinya @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Completing pokedex without trading, anyone?


the only thing that came to mind when i saw this.


----------



## pasc (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah ! They took my Idea  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















  nice !


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 10, 2007)

btw people don't get your hopes up yet for direct support for action replay codes, the cheats will be in pre set files called cheat.dat i don't know if anyone has used a G6 lite but it's like that, proof is in this topic from the R4DS forums

http://forums.r4ds.net/showthread.php?t=1175



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. Support AR DS code types.
> 2.Build-in cheat code in cheat.dat (about 200 game codes packeted inside)
> cheat.dat is 600kb,not xml format,maybe encrypted.
> 3. don't support input codes by yourself.
> ...



and nope, it won't support xml files yet, it's quite a disappointment that we have to rely on the R4DS for cheat codes and that we can't just use codes from action replays website, they will basically be like trainers i think and we don't even know how many games it will support straight away 200 may sound like a lot but how many do you really think would be in english?


----------



## fryguy (Apr 10, 2007)

Cool, not sure if im gonna use it though. And i have a M3 Simply so i guess i'll have to wait a few more days.

(And i don't regret going from SC to M3 either. Was thinking about buying a SC One first but then bought M3 Simply instead)


----------



## decept (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(halljames @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Dont know if I can wait till its released.



You don't have a choice.  You're going to wait whether you want to or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As do we all.


----------



## Killermech (Apr 10, 2007)

Even though this will only ruin online games even more.. it's a mighty impressive feature.. really impressive


----------



## ahtin (Apr 10, 2007)

Here some photo from the R4 Official recommend chinese forum from Hong Kong.





















if u know chinese, U can go to the original thread

if not, here is my poor english explainion

this is a teseting version before V1.08 final release and there is over 275 games for the first time cheat code release (not include JP Games, JP game will be at the Final version or later)

all u need is using a clean rom and the system can pair the cheat code with the CRC and u can choose what u want to use.


----------



## khan (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Here some photo from the R4 Official recommend chinese forum from Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome. We need that skin in 1.8 final 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, does anyone how to manually write to a .sav using v1.8 beta? ATM I just leave to auto as I do not want to mess around but Pokemon Diamond should be out in the coming week(s) and would not want to put two games just for two separate save...You what I mean.

Thanks


----------



## 754boy (Apr 10, 2007)

Well its official......this hardcore SC fanboy is headed to the dark side. I'm ordering an R4 today. I love my SC but the updates have been non existent and I'm tired of waiting. Nuthing wrong with having the best of both worlds


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

That skin is hawt.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 10, 2007)

man.. maybe I should buy another R4 so I can give them more money


----------



## ahtin (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here some photo from the R4 Official recommend chinese forum from Hong Kong.
> ...




The skin is from one of the R4 SKin Official Competition winner. just download it from the chinese forum is ok


----------



## Gestahl (Apr 10, 2007)

I keep wondering what can M3 team do with their M3 Real to improve on the already perfect solution.


----------



## Katalyst (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> this is a teseting version before V1.08 final release and there is over 275 games for the first time cheat code release (not include JP Games, JP game will be at the Final version or later)
> 
> all u need is using a clean rom and the system can pair the cheat code with the CRC and u can choose what u want to use.


I doubt I'll use this feature myself but for general knowledge, I'm assuming this means trimmed roms are out the window?


----------



## 754boy (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I doubt I'll use this feature myself but for general knowledge, I'm assuming this means trimmed roms are out the window?



No lol, trimming gets rid of the junk at the end of the rom, not the beginning. So its possible to have a trimmed clean rom


----------



## khan (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> The skin is from one of the R4 SKin Official Competition winner. just download it from the chinese forum is ok



Link please?


----------



## darksavior (Apr 10, 2007)

the support just keeps on coming


----------



## bfoos (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this is a teseting version before V1.08 final release and there is over 275 games for the first time cheat code release (not include JP Games, JP game will be at the Final version or later)
> ...


It sure sounds that way. I sure hope they open up the cheats.dat file so we can add/remove games and codes, as well as change the CRC value for the clean rom to that of your trimmed rom.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 10, 2007)

Maybe the cheats aren't paired up with the game on the CRC, maybe they use the header information in the game. I think that's what it's called...

- Sam


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(khan @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> ...


????? Skin ? thread ???


----------



## khan (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(khan @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> ...



Direct link plz( link to skin.zip, better) as I can not find this skin thread.


----------



## paolo90 (Apr 10, 2007)

And to think I wanted Supercard DSone more than R4 before...


----------



## SkH (Apr 10, 2007)

*Oooh!!! Wooowww!!!*

*THE HIGHEST RESPECT TO THE R4!!!!*



QUOTE(Barra @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> This may put cracker out of business


Yeah, that what I thinked. *Poor cracker*... but he did a wonderfull job out there, than no one else. Very high honour to *cracker*!!


----------



## adgloride (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Well its official......this hardcore SC fanboy is headed to the dark side. I'm ordering an R4 today. I love my SC but the updates have been non existent and I'm tired of waiting. Nuthing wrong with having the best of both worldsÂ



Yet your still the supercard guru


----------



## rice151 (Apr 10, 2007)

great, now I have to mess w/ Kiddies who hack their Pokemon on the R4


----------



## Nocturno (Apr 10, 2007)

this is great!!


----------



## ahsan (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> ...



Anyone???


----------



## faceless (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Well its official......this hardcore SC fanboy is headed to the dark side. I'm ordering an R4 today. I love my SC but the updates have been non existent and I'm tired of waiting. Nuthing wrong with having the best of both worldsÂ


shock and awe!


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> great, now I have to mess w/ Kiddies who hack their Pokemon on the R4Â


I'd put my money on the worst cases being kids that own the official game and an action replay


----------



## xbman (Apr 10, 2007)

This update did it for me. I have been using an SCSD for a long time now and while it still works just fine, knowing the SC team has pretty much abandoned it I was considering a slot 1 solution. The AR support is what sold me on it. Just placed the order a few minutes ago.


----------



## Euronymous (Apr 10, 2007)

R4 wins again


----------



## MAD_BOY (Apr 10, 2007)

this has to be my best purchase of the year


----------



## paolo90 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(xbman @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> This update did it for me. I have been using an SCSD for a long time now and while it still works just fine, knowing the SC team has pretty much abandoned it I was considering a slot 1 solution. The AR support is what sold me on it. Just placed the order a few minutes ago.


I can relate, I used to only have a Supercard MiniSD... it uses the same firmware as Supercard SD - and the latest firmware update has been more than a month or two ago I believe.

Congratulations to you though, 'cos your Supercard can be used as a RAM expansion, and in addition, it can fill in for your homebrew too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Homebrew Apps usually run beter on Slot 2 devices, don't know if that's the case until now though


----------



## Euronymous (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's the hacken skin thread http://www.hacken.cc/bbs/thread-77172-1-1.html

Good luck making any sense of it


----------



## kai445 (Apr 10, 2007)

This is awesome news... but.. if they could make download play 100% then it'd be unstoppable imo


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 10, 2007)

DS-X eat your heart out... even more.


----------



## animalsex (Apr 10, 2007)

What a great update


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 10, 2007)

Guess ill have to update

still using 1.05 LOL


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 10, 2007)

It's actually unbelievable how much dev R4 are putting into their product


----------



## AOforever1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Son of a.... snit... snit snit snit and I haven't used that word since elementary school. And I'm a what? College student!?


----------



## xbman (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(AOforever1 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Son of a.... snit... snit snit snit and I haven't used that word since elementary school. And I'm a what? College student!?


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Katalyst @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> ...



Trimming a rom changes the CRC, so you won't be able to use trimmed roms.


----------



## Rankio (Apr 10, 2007)

cracker won't be out of business yet.  Not everyone owns a R4...unless other card companies follow suit and add their own cheats.  No, Golden Finger doesn't count.


----------



## xbman (Apr 10, 2007)

Trimming a rom does change the CRC however it seems some of the details are still unknown as to exactly how the AR/CHT codes will work. If it does CRC checking (mapping) then trimmed roms won't work, unless they add CRC codes for trimmed roms as well. However if it looks at the internal game ID or something unique in the header, that would remain unchanged with a trimmed rom, so trimmed roms may in fact work just fine with the AR/CHT system.


----------



## Katalyst (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(xbman @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Trimming a rom does change the CRC however it seems some of the details are still unknown as to exactly how the AR/CHT codes will work. If it does CRC checking (mapping) then trimmed roms won't work, unless they add CRC codes for trimmed roms as well. However if it looks at the internal game ID or something unique in the header, that would remain unchanged with a trimmed rom, so trimmed roms may in fact work just fine with the AR/CHT system.


I guess it really comes down to how the codes are loaded. Based on the information so far, all we've been told is that it pairs the game with codes based on the CRC. If the codes are stored in a text file or something, it'd be easy enough to add CRC's for trimmed roms. Since people trim their roms using different methods, there'd be so many different CRC's so they couldn't just add one CRC for a trimmed rom. Of course, if it allows you to manually add codes per rom, then there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## xbman (Apr 10, 2007)

Another thing about the codes, codejunkies only has codes for 155 US roms. When I visit the UK site (finally working again for me) there is no filter for Nintendo DS (at least I'm not seeing it) - so I am not sure how many EUR roms they have codes for. I assume they have a similar site for Japanese games - so if they have 200+ games that could include a good portion of the US roms already. So while it might not include everything it will probably have the most popular games available.

From the R4 forums, it seems it is using some kind of CHT file (not sure if it is one file that includes all codes or individual ones like the SC has). Hopefully we'll know more about eactly how they work, the format, etc in a few days. And if they are using some kind of encryption or alternate format I am sure it won't be long before someone figures out how the edit it themselves, or the R$ team makes it public knowledge.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ i surely do hope they support enough USA roms.


----------



## Hop (Apr 10, 2007)

Tomorrow will be the release date? man I can't wait.


----------



## Barra (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Hop @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Tomorrow will be the release date? man I can't wait.




Where does it say that?


----------



## Modrak (Apr 10, 2007)

Where is the f**kin DS-X with it's FPGA (said to be utilized by 50%) now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
I think we already have a winner in all flashcarts


----------



## Verocity (Apr 10, 2007)

/me really wants a R4, even before this.


----------



## Barra (Apr 10, 2007)

Wish I got an R4 instead of an M3DSS

Must...wait...for...confirmation

If they don't do it for M3DSS I'll be gutted


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> That skin is hawt.



Definitely - the cleanest, most "professional" (I hate that term, but can't think of anything better atm) skin I've seen.

I hope it's the default skin in 1.08.


----------



## fli_guy84 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow great news indeed. Looks like the R4 team have really put all their effort behind this excellent product. 

Don't know how it'll affect me though, never used cheats in DS before.

PS: Why do fanboys have to keep bringing up DS-X into an R4 discussion?


----------



## Fulcaire (Apr 10, 2007)

Will this update come to the M3 DS Simply also?


----------



## flanker22 (Apr 10, 2007)

this has officially killed online play.


----------



## Barra (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Fulcaire @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Will this update come to the M3 DS Simply also?



If things follow suit as usual, it should come to the M3DSS a few days after so we need to keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## blade85 (Apr 10, 2007)

woot, cant wait, i got the R4 a couple of days ago and i am glad i got it, no buyers remorse at all lol

I prefer the DS menu skin over the one in the pictures though lol :X


----------



## bobrules (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG JUSt GOT BACK FROM SCHOOL< OMG THIS IS WICKED! This support roms am i right?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(754boy @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Katalyst @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> ...



If they use the internal header CRC's then trimming the ROM will make no difference.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 11, 2007)

I was too excited few post ago, but this sounds like a really nice firmware to me. Built in action replay that has hundreds of code loaded already, man now I can have fun in animal crossing again lol. Hopefully this will come out soon. Is this april fools?


----------



## iJeff (Apr 11, 2007)

This looks phenomenal, I'm glad to see that R4 is still developing and adding capabilities to the flash cart. They make my R4DS more and more worth it. I can't wait until its released, then I can show it off =).


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmmm, I recently ordered a 2GB N-Card. However, I might go back to R4 depepnding. But then again, I could care less about Action Replay support.... 

But then again, it looks REALLY easy to use.

But then again people will cheat and WTFPWN me online...

BUT Then again....

Gah. Who cares. Time to order a R4 in addition to my 2GB N-Card. The N-Card for games that stay on there forever. R4 for action replay games and etc.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh many R4 the best, next thing you see they add built in browser to the firmware.


----------



## chibibaka (Apr 11, 2007)

yknow you probably wont be able to add codes to the R4DS right?


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I was too excited few post ago, but this sounds like a really nice firmware to me. Built in action replay that has hundreds of code loaded already, man now I can have fun in animal crossing again lol. Hopefully this will come out soon. Is this april fools?


They'd have to be 10 days late for that to be an april fools.

sounds cool. I updated to the newest version and i finally saw their moonshell skin; it kicks ass, i hope that they release that as an R4 skin too. At least until i get vista.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(chibibaka @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> yknow you probably wont be able to add codes to the R4DS right?



yes, thats what i posted earlier, they will be in .dat files and unable to edit them meaning you have to rely on the R4DS to get new codes.


----------



## ahtin (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is the R4 skin collection thread that u all wanted, but u have to click and try because evethying is in chinese word 

I am one of the lucky members testing this cheat code from R4 Team and what I can tell is u cant import your cheat code from the 1.8 final but R4 Team said they support xml format but have to convert by them or release convert tools later.

BTW, DSLink cheat code support version have been released for testing at China/Hong Kong and its look release public soon by DSLink Team


----------



## rice151 (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Here is the R4 skin collection thread that u all wanted, but u have to click and try because evethying is in chinese word



I knew the Chinese grinding in my basement were good for something!  J/k!

Grrr, I think you have to be a member to see some of the skins because I cant click the attached links...


----------



## ahtin (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the R4 skin collection thread that u all wanted, but u have to click and try because evethying is in chinese word
> ...



oh... some of the skins need login first..........  any suggestion for me to upload some of them to Gbatemp member?

here some previrew
































Original Link


----------



## Noobix (Apr 11, 2007)

wow...awesome stuff!   Getting those skins soon!!!!


----------



## M3LV1N (Apr 11, 2007)

That Bruce Lee skin is awesome, now if I can only find out how to download it because I can only seem to get one of the image files...


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Apr 11, 2007)

darn.. i hate the M3 T__T


----------



## BryanBayard (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> oh... some of the skins need login first..........Â any suggestion for me to upload some of them to Gbatemp member?
> 
> 
> 
> Original Link


Oh man, please upload them to mavisxp or something. These skins are amazing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh, and the news about cheat support for the R4 is fantastic too


----------



## dude1 (Apr 11, 2007)

this is good news
out of the testers  can anyone confirm whether or not it works on wifi connection
i thought the actual AR didnt so why are some saying this will ruin wifi connection? wont it not work also or have i been misinformed
anyway this is cool
and since lots of people are buying r4's because of this if you buy from dealextreame.com
would you mind helping me out by attaching this referral to the end of your url "~r.18422851"
(if not thats fine and minus the "" by the way)

thanks


----------



## rice151 (Apr 11, 2007)

ahtin,
Mavis has a nice uploading script for us to use at his website here
http://www.mavisxp.com/r4/upload.htm maybe you can upload the top 3 for us


----------



## rest0re (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## OSW (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(M3LV1N @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> That Bruce Lee skin is awesome ...



BEST SKIN I EVER SAW!


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 11, 2007)

i can't download any of the skins, the download speed is way too slow or doesn't start at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can anyone get to them and upload them somewhere? the skins i want are:

Zelda
Bruce lee (of course)
and the mario classic (monoshell skin)


----------



## khan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok guys, I will start uploading skins from that site (downloading...Classic Mario)

So hold on a minute.


----------



## khan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Classic Mario*





*Classic Mario Moonshell-final*





*New Super Mario Bros*





*Animal Square* (Quiet good this skin)





*Bruce Lee*





*Blue*




*Black*





*Ice Blue*





*Pink*





*White*





*DS Lite (by Tonymkiii)*





*DS Lite Moonshell*




BTW preview is not correct representation of the actual moonshell skin

*Fresh Red*





*Simple White, Pixel Art*





*Stars*





To download, click on images.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks, keep em coming


----------



## ron555 (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome! I can't wait for this


----------



## halljames (Apr 11, 2007)

I would like to think that the cheats will work with trimmed roms, seeing as the R4 team have a R4 ROM Trimmer for download.  They must obviously be expecting people to have trimmed roms.


----------



## khan (Apr 11, 2007)

Finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do not feel to search last few which I missed.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks you've done more than enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are all great skins.


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Apr 11, 2007)

Can someone still upload the Zelda Theme skin to mavisxp?

I know the forum is very slow and I would register, login and download myself but I have no idea what the chinese text says!

TIA!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 11, 2007)

I've registered an account for people to use if you wish on hacken
ID: gbatemp
PW: gbatemp1

Dont abuse, just get the skins you want to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll upload the zelda skin to mavisxp in just a sec

EDIT 1k folks, its up on mavisxp
EDIT 2: fine fine, here's your link


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> I'll upload the zelda skin to mavisxp in just a sec



Thanks Shinji! I appreciate it.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 11, 2007)

I really like the Zelda skin.  A more colorful feel than the previous Twilight Princess skin that was on mavis' site before.  Lemme know if there are any other skins you want me to up from hacken


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dude!
appreciate it!


----------



## Spikey (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> *Classic Mario Moonshell-final*


Link is not to moonshell. It's only the same classic mario skin for R4 that's above it.


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 11, 2007)

they really are amazing skins.

Truly creative.  I love the difference between those, and the ones created by people in the west - westerners tend to find a picture on some website, and split it in 2 halves (using a template half the time) and say "look at the skin I've created".  Very few users creating skins from their imagination.  I'm definitely gonna keep an eye on the asian skins from now.


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 12, 2007)

So when exactly is the R4 v1.08 kernel coming out?


----------



## bobrules (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm guessing it's'when the testing is over by testers


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 12, 2007)

But everyone says it's certainly going to be this week.


----------



## ahtin (Apr 12, 2007)

thx to khan for uploading those skins 

sorry abt. that i cant upload those skins yesterday, paper mario for wii make HongKong have a great numbers bricked Wii.

some news from the R4 Team is the v1.08 kernel will be release after the translation for the Japan kernel


----------



## Lexal (Apr 12, 2007)

What is Action Replay really?


----------



## amptor (Apr 12, 2007)

this thread is quite mind blowing and awesome.  seems that R4 is the cheapest console backup device ever across the board and I've seen no flaws in it at all yet.   I'm amazed that one can buy this and a memory stick for the same price as one game.  Good work guys with the info and sharing of skins, I'm blown away.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> this thread is quite mind blowing and awesome.Â seems that R4 is the cheapest console backup device ever across the board and I've seen no flaws in it at all yet.Â  I'm amazed that one can buy this and a memory stick for the same price as one game.Â Good work guys with the info and sharing of skins, I'm blown away.


Just goes to show that all a company needs to succeed is to support and continue to improve their product(s) after they've launched.

R4 have built up quite a fan-base from this one product alone.

*Cough*NeoFlash.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> some news from the R4 Team is the v1.08 kernel will be release after the translation for the Japan kernel



and when is that? this week next week next month?


----------



## ahtin (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this thread is quite mind blowing and awesome.  seems that R4 is the cheapest console backup device ever across the board and I've seen no flaws in it at all yet. Â I'm amazed that one can buy this and a memory stick for the same price as one game.  Good work guys with the info and sharing of skins, I'm blown away.
> ...



R4 is the only DS slot1 cart which improve their product and the only slot 1 solution company will meet their promise as my view.


----------



## lagman (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> this thread is quite mind blowing and awesome.Â seems that R4 is the cheapest console backup device ever across the board and I've seen no flaws in it at all yet.Â  I'm amazed that one can buy this and a memory stick for the same price as one game.Â Good work guys with the info and sharing of skins, I'm blown away.



It´s a cheap piece of hardware that work really good.


----------



## ahtin (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ahtin @ Apr 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > some news from the R4 Team is the v1.08 kernel will be release after the translation for the Japan kernel
> ...



soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe anyone have a offline list JP version so that I can send to them....


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Lexal @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> What is Action Replay really?



Action Replay is a cart that's primarily used for changing the behavior of video games. With the Action Replay, users can obtain objects that are not obtainable during normal gameplay. It allows users to have infinite amounts of limited resources, such as lives, time, money, or ammunition.It also lets users access levels that are not normally available (most of these levels were usually used for beta testing, or were removed from normal gameplay).


----------



## bobrules (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Lexal @ Apr 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What is Action Replay really?
> ...



in simple words it's an ultimate cheat device for most video game systems out there.


----------



## Lexal (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Lexal @ Apr 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What is Action Replay really?
> ...




I see. WHere do you put that card?


----------



## kai445 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Lexal @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> I see. WHere do you put that card?Â




It's a suppository.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(kai445 @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Lexal @ Apr 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I see. WHere do you put that card?
> ...








 i hope its really small.


----------



## khan (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's Classic Mario Moonshell skin(I had to search that chinese page again)





BTW can someone plz make sound effect of starting and closing of moonshell to suit this skin.

Thanks


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 14, 2007)

The Kernel should come out by tomorrow, if the info here are all correct.


----------



## SkH (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> The Kernel should come out by tomorrow, if the info here are all correct.


Cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for it!!


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 14, 2007)

UPDATE: The Kernel WILL come out tomorrow, because I have the Chinese Version! It should be translated by tomorrow. See for yourselves http://www.r4ds.com/download.htm

EDIT: The Kernel's Cheat Function will have XML Support!


----------



## 4saken (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm sorry. I don't see it mingyishi


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> I'm sorry. I don't see it mingyishi



It's the top line in Bold: *2007?4?14? ??R4 v1.08??*

See the v1.08?

Anyway, translation of the important part: "6????????" stands for "6) Added Golden Finger Cheat Function"


----------



## 4saken (Apr 14, 2007)

Okay it was something to do with the stored pages for some reason. I just cleared it and see it now.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

english version available here but i cannot download yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://r4ds.com/soft/13-en.htm


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 14, 2007)

Download 2 is much faster. Download 1 is too busy.


----------

